# I look like s**t Diet?



## Aodhan123 (Jan 8, 2018)

Ok so I literally look horrific for the amount of training I've put in and eating I'm 11.3% body fat and 13.7 stone what size do I have to be before I look noticeable 20st? I'm also 6ft.36inc maybe that's why any help would really help it sucks ass to see no gains week after week :/

View attachment 148927


View attachment 148929


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Aodhan123 said:


> Ok so I literally look horrific for the amount of training I've put in and eating I'm 11.3% body fat and 13.7 stone what size do I have to be before I look noticeable 20st? I'm also 6ft.36inc maybe that's why any help would really help it sucks ass to see no gains week after week :/
> 
> View attachment 148927
> 
> ...


 Is that one of those scales that measured your bf? Sorry to break it you mate bug your Defford higher than 11.3% bf....The optimal thing to do would be go on a cut and lower the bf Then bulk up...but cutting at your size will make you look very slim/skinny...which as you mention looking noticeable if doesn't sound like something you'd want. ...so you can bulk from this weight if not you fussed about bf...eat in a surplus and you will grow...track your calories so you know how many you are getting in as it is very easy to underestimate and you'll get no where. .weigh yourself each week and adjust calories up with weight gain...iv you eat in surplus and train hard you will gain...If not either diet or training is off...oh and gains don't come week by week it takes a long time consistency is key...stick to have it work hard and you'll get the results you want how long you been training? What's your routine


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

You have quite a good physique to be fair.

It would help if you posted up what you are eating and details of your training plan. If your diet and training are on point you will gain weight. Looking at you I'd cautiously suggest that you are probably not eating enough.

To build muscle you have to eat in a reasonably significant surplus. You will also gain some fat as part of the process, it's unavoidable.

Post up your food/training routine and I'm sure the forum can help you.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Simon90 said:


> higher than 11.3% bf.


 Those machines that measure bf and no more than a gimmick in reality. You'll get different results depending on how hydrated you are.

Also, at 6'3" it will take you longer to look big. I'm also your height.


----------



## Aodhan123 (Jan 8, 2018)

Okay thanks for your replays what % do you guys think I am?

My diet

Morning

15g EAAS

3 SCOOPS THE CURSE PRE WORKOUT WITH 15 G MULTIVITAMIN

AFTER FASTED CARDIO

1 BANANA AND TUNA SANDWITCH RIGHT AFTER

10EGGS 3.5 SCOOPS MASS GAINER

THEN LIFTING

5 CHIKEN FILLET 75G BASMATI RICE WITH TABLE SPOON OF PEANUT BUTTER

2 SCOPES WAIGH IN OATMEAL 100G


----------



## Aodhan123 (Jan 8, 2018)

Simon90 said:


> Is that one of those scales that measured your bf? Sorry to break it you mate bug your Defford higher than 11.3% bf....The optimal thing to do would be go on a cut and lower the bf Then bulk up...but cutting at your size will make you look very slim/skinny...which as you mention looking noticeable if doesn't sound like something you'd want. ...so you can bulk from this weight if not you fussed about bf...eat in a surplus and you will grow...track your calories so you know how many you are getting in as it is very easy to underestimate and you'll get no where. .weigh yourself each week and adjust calories up with weight gain...iv you eat in surplus and train hard you will gain...If not either diet or training is off...oh and gains don't come week by week it takes a long time consistency is key...stick to have it work hard and you'll get the results you want how long you been training? What's your routine


 I train 6 days a week I usually follow every workout on the athlean X channel because I find that give me a better pump for example on chest day I'd start off with bench and go 3 seconds up 1 down to maximize hypertrophy then incline then dumble and cable cross overs I fairly new to having a plan for the first year I jusst well I dicked around sadly


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Aodhan123 said:


> Okay thanks for your replays what % do you guys think I am?
> 
> My diet
> 
> ...


 Probably somewhere around 2000 calories there or even less. You need to eat more mate, no way around it. Try bumping up to 3000 calories a day (this means every day, and you'd be wise to track your caloric intake so you know what you're eating) and see how you get on.


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Aodhan123 said:


> Okay thanks for your replays what % do you guys think I am?
> 
> My diet
> 
> ...


 What mass gainer is it mate? Most mass gainers are sh*t waste of money mostly full of high sugar and other not so good stuff if your nit big eater make your own

500ml milk

200 gram oats

Tbsp Olive oil

Scoop whey

I'm out atm so can't say for sure but off top of my head that's around

48 gram protein

140 gram of carbs

30 gram of fat

Between 1-1200 calories

Easy to drink taste good and would be a good chunk of calories relatively clean


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Cool tats mate

does your bird have any? Can I see please.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Cannot comment on bf, I've never considered this as necessary unless you're a top pro. The mirror will do.

As per I'm not a pervert, you need to eat more.

Download MyFitnessPal and track your calories. This is the best tool you can use atm. I'd agree, 3000 calories and see how you get on. You will grow, you will gain body fat, it's all part of the deal, cut at a later date (in time for summer)

If you start gaining too much fat drop the calories.

Good Luck @Aodhan123


----------



## Aodhan123 (Jan 8, 2018)

Thanks for all the replays people I've bumped up the cals a good bit now that mass gainer is key


----------



## Aodhan123 (Jan 8, 2018)

Simon90 said:


> What mass gainer is it mate? Most mass gainers are sh*t waste of money mostly full of high sugar and other not so good stuff if your nit big eater make your own
> 
> 500ml milk
> 
> ...


 It's the my protein mass gainer extreme but looking at that home made job I don't think I'll ever buy a mass gainer again cheers pal much appreciated!


----------



## Aodhan123 (Jan 8, 2018)

Heavyassweights said:


> Cool tats mate
> 
> does your bird have any? Can I see please.


 No mines are the biggest im afraid


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Aodhan123 said:


> I train 6 days a week I usually follow every workout on the athlean X channel because I find that give me a better pump for example on chest day I'd start off with bench and go 3 seconds up 1 down to maximize hypertrophy then incline then dumble and cable cross overs I fairly new to having a plan for the first year I jusst well I dicked around sadly


 Are you on gear mate because even on gear 6 days is a lot to train

4 days a week gooc routine solid nutrition and you'll pack size on


----------



## Aodhan123 (Jan 8, 2018)

Simon90 said:


> Are you on gear mate because even on gear 6 days is a lot to train
> 
> 4 days a week gooc routine solid nutrition and you'll pack size on


 Unfortunately I am ive been using sis test e for 9 weeks 300mg pw really wish I bumped it up to like 600 now tho


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Aodhan123 said:


> Unfortunately I am ive been using sis test e for 9 weeks 300mg pw really wish I bumped it up to like 600 now tho


 I'm no expert mate but I think you'd have been better starting at 500mg maybe bump up to 600 for 5 mote weeks? So you done 14 weeks is it first cycle


----------



## superdantheman (Jul 22, 2016)

cut your training down to 3 x a week. focus on heave compounds, maybe follow starting strength 5x5 or a similar workout. drop cardio. have 3 large balanced meals a day breakfast, lunch and dinner each containing 40g protein per meal. drop the weight gain shake. up test to 600mg per week if its 300mg a ml just stick 2ml in once a week so you cut down on jabbing. review after 6-8 weeks using the mirror as a guide and decrease/increase calories accordingly, only friendly advice


----------



## Aodhan123 (Jan 8, 2018)

Yeah I think I'll bump it up to 2ml and stay on for 17 weeks and try training 3 days a week and see how it goes, I might still do abbs on the remaining 4 days was thinking about adding an oralnow till week 17 then HGH for my recovery what do you guys think? thanks a million for all the advice!! I'm glad I posted here or I'd probably be the same size for like 2 years and still be scratching my head hahaha


----------



## Aodhan123 (Jan 8, 2018)

Simon90 said:


> I'm no expert mate but I think you'd have been better starting at 500mg maybe bump up to 600 for 5 mote weeks? So you done 14 weeks is it first cycle


 Yeah it's my first cycle pal.your pic is inspiring what are your stats if you don't mind me asking?be good to have an idea of what size and body fat I need to be too look shredded and giant, that's always been my goal. do you have cheat days and such or are you on a super Strick training and diet plan? have you ever done a show? Sorry for all the questions it's rare to find someone who's your size with no visible ego I'd love to do a show in maybe 5 years At least, one last thing lol how long did it take you to grow to such a size sorry again for all the questions... Have to milk the opportunity!


----------



## superdantheman (Jul 22, 2016)

Aodhan123 said:


> Yeah I think I'll bump it up to 2ml and stay on for 17 weeks and try training 3 days a week and see how it goes, I might still do abbs on the remaining 4 days was thinking about adding an oralnow till week 17 then HGH for my recovery what do you guys think? thanks a million for all the advice!! I'm glad I posted here or I'd probably be the same size for like 2 years and still be scratching my head hahaha


 https://stronglifts.com/5x5/

you dont have to start on the weights specified. if you can lift heavier on the exercises, lift heavier. but stick to the program

abs on the other days is fine. you want to give the rest of the body a chance to recover. you'll get bigger from less sessions if you stress the body right


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Aodhan123 said:


> Yeah it's my first cycle pal.your pic is inspiring what are your stats if you don't mind me asking?be good to have an idea of what size and body fat I need to be too look shredded and giant, that's always been my goal. do you have cheat days and such or are you on a super Strick training and diet plan? have you ever done a show? Sorry for all the questions it's rare to find someone who's your size with no visible ego I'd love to do a show in maybe 5 years At least, one last thing lol how long did it take you to grow to such a size sorry again for all the questions... Have to milk the opportunity!


 I'm 22 mate 5'9 around 15nhalf stone been training 2 years

My diet isn't really strict in the way that if i wanted to eat something im gonna eat it but it is always mostly clean it have the odd pizza or Chinese now n then

I've never competed but in a few years maybe I'd love too but first i wanna get to how i wanna look

I always trained 4 times a week dorian Yates style for example Monday leg Tuesday back were na day off Thursday chest and bis Friday shoulders and tris weekend off

I did PPL for last 10 weeks but didn't really prefer it to how i used to train so going back to my old split with more volume this time

I gained most weight in First year to year n half mate i was skinny as fvck before the gym but then just maintained til 10 weeks ago to bulk up some more

Ask anything you want mate there's a lot of knowledgeable people on here aswell I am just learning and can offer to share my experiences


----------



## Aodhan123 (Jan 8, 2018)

Thanks for all the replays people I've allreddy noticed a difference with the dosage doubled up I added some sis dbol aswell as their HGH Im tuning that for 6 months at 4iu spilt in two mon-fri


----------

